
Rivian’s full self-driving suite is designed to ignore inattentive driver input - shafyy
https://www.teslarati.com/rivian-full-self-driving-ignores-driver-input-tesla-autopilot
======
dublin
Sure - Just ignore as "inattentive" the input of the extremely aware and
experienced 100-billion neuron processor with ultra-wideband sensors and
untold years of experience dealing with actual human drivers in all kinds of
conditions. What could possibly go wrong? I hope to never own a car with any
of this kind of crap on it. That limits me to cars no newer than 2005-2010 at
the latest, but given the grouper-like styling and built-in spyware of all new
cars, that's no great loss...

